# DNS-Eintrag unter Linux ändern



## Arne Buchwald (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich muss morgen bei uns in der Schule einen DNS-Eintrag am Linux-Server ändern. Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Distribution das ist.

Wie / Wo kann ich den ändern (bitte SEHR ausführlich erklären).

Danke,


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

Also gut, eine ausführliche Erklärung :
Wenn Du einen Eintrag ändern musst, dann hast Du viele Möglichkeiten. Fangen wir mal mit den Grundlagen an:
Unter Linux wird der DNS mittels Bind verarbeitet. Es gibt mehrere Dateien, die dafür notwendig sind.
1. /etc/named.conf (oder ähnliches)

```
Der Aufbau von named.conf
# Lauter blabla im voraus

options {
   directory "/var/named"; // In diesem Directory werden unter 
                              anderem auch die Zonendateien
                              des DNS gespeichert. Es ist
                              sozusagen das Arbeitsdir. von Bind

   cleaning-interval 120;  // Mittels cleaning-interval wird
                              periodisch ein clean durchgeführt
   
   statistics-interval 0;  // Die Statistiken des Servers werden alle
                              statistics-interval Minuten gelogged
   
   notify no;              // Wenn notify auf "yes" steht, werden bei 
                              Änderung einer Zone, alle Nameserver
                              darüber informiert
}

zone "localhost" in {
   type master;           // Gibt die Localhost-Zone als Master-Zone
                             an
   file "localhost.zone"; // Die Datei, in der die Zonen-Infos ge-
                            sichert werden (/var/named/localhost.zone)
};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" in {
   type master;           // Die Reverse-Lookup-Zone
   file "127.0.0.zone";
};

zone "local.tld" in {
   type master;           // Eine selbst erstellte Zone
   file "local.tld.zone"; // Die dazugehörige Info-Datei
};
```
 So, da haben wir nun die Konfiguration des name-Servers. Kommen wir zur Möglichkeit 2:

2. die Zonendatei (hier: local.tld! Für eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen)

```
@          1D IN SOA          ns.local.tld. hostmaster.local.tld. {
                              42  // Die Serialnummer der Zone
                              3H  // Die Refresh-Zeit der Zone
                              15M // Die Retry-Zeit der Zone
                              1W  // Die Expire-Zeit der Zone
                              1D) // Minimale Lebensdauer der Zone
;
                 NS           ns  // Name des Nameservers
                 MX           10 mail.local.tld // Mailserver mit
                                                   Priorität 10

localhost         A           127.0.0.1
www               A           192.168.10.1 // Die IP des WebServers
ns                A           192.168.10.2 // Die IP des NameServers
```
 In dieser File kannst Du noch Einträge hinzufügen. Eine komplette Zonendatei könnte so aussehen:

```
@       IN      SOA     ns.linux.test. hostmaster.linux.test. (
                        199802151
                        8H
                        2H
                        1W
                        1D )            
;
                TXT     "Local.tld"
                NS      ns
                NS      ns.friend.test.
                MX      10 mail
                MX      20 mail.friend.test.

localhost       A       127.0.0.1

gw              A       192.168.196.1
                HINFO   "Cisco" "IOS"
                TXT     "Der Router"

ns              A       192.168.196.2
                MX      10 mail
                MX      20 mail.friend.test.
                HINFO   "Pentium" "Linux 2.0"
www             CNAME   ns

donald          A       192.168.196.3
                MX      10 mail
                MX      20 mail.friend.test.
                HINFO   "i486"  "Linux 2.0"
                TXT     "DEK"

mail            A       192.168.196.4
                MX      10 mail
                MX      20 mail.friend.test.
                HINFO   "386sx" "Linux 1.2"

ftp             A       192.168.196.5
                MX      10 mail
                MX      20 mail.friend.test.
                HINFO   "P6" "Linux 2.1.86"
```
 Das ist eben nur ein Beispiel.

So, das ist mal alles. Du kannst jetzt in beiden Files Änderungen vornehmen, aber wahrscheinlich wirst Du in einer der Zonendatei etwas ändern.
Eine weitaus bessere Hilfe wird Dir das deutsche DNS HOWTO vom  Deutschen Linux HOWTO - Projekt sein.

Allzu schwer ist es nicht.
GreetZ
digi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo Digi,

super! Ich denke, das wird mir sehr weiterhelfen - Vielen Dank!!

Btw.: Gelten unter Linux die selten Kommandos wie in DOS, d.h. cd, cd.., edit ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

Nicht alle Kommandos sind gleich. Eine Sammlung der wichtigsten Befehle mit Erklärung findest Du unter: http://www.pl-berichte.de/t_shell/index.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe heute den DNS-Server nach bestem Wissen (heute à la Handbuch) eingerichtet. Meine Frage: Muss ich unbedingt MX-Einträge setzen, da der Rechner einfach als Server (ohne Internet) agieren soll !?

Woran kann das liegen, dass nslookup auf Linux nicht läuft? Fehler in der /etc/named.conf-Datei ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Januar 2002)

Die MX Infos musst Du natürlich nicht setzen, es sollte hier nur ein Beispiel sein, wie man die einrichten kann.

Inwiefern läuft Dein nslookup nicht?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,



> Connection timed out; no server could be reached.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Januar 2002)

Problem ebenfalls erledigt.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Was war das Problem, das interessiert mich mal!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

ich habe das Gefühl, das SuSE-Setup-Programm hat bei der Installation einiges ausgelassen, u.a. auch im Netzwerkbereich. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust, hab wieder neu installiert und das ganze noch einmal und dann wieder von vorne eingerichtet und dann ging's. 

P.S.: Bei dir fehlt übrigens die Reverse-Lookup-Zone.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Da wird wohl jemand was vergessen haben!  (SuSE Installation)
Da wird wohl jemand was vergessen haben!  (Reverse-Lookup-Zone)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder wiederhol ich mich grad?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *Da wird wohl jemand was vergessen haben!  (SuSE Installation)
> Da wird wohl jemand was vergessen haben!  (Reverse-Lookup-Zone)
> 
> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder wiederhol ich mich grad?  *



Hallo,

das möchte ich doch wohl entschieden zurückweisen! ;-)

Linux war halb Deutsch, halb Englisch, keine Umlaute, obwohl ich überall Deutsch ausgewählt habe. Mittlerweile wird alles korrekt angezeigt.
Ich habe die beiden Zonen anhand der BIND9-Beispiele angelegt - aber es ging nicht.

*SchuldAufBIND9schieb*


----------

